# Random $150 bonus from Lyft?



## Jmarsbeats (Dec 9, 2016)

I dont know what I did to get the bonus money but suddenly I got a direct deposit from lyft for $150. usually I cash out all my earnings Monday evening for the week before which I did and had not seen this amount available. At this point Im for sure not going to contact Lyft lol. 

I have a 4.9 rating and over 700 rides given. Never had a sign on bonus and haven't had any referrals.

anyone else randomly receive this ?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Keep it and run.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jmarsbeats said:


> I dont know what I did to get the bonus money but suddenly I got a direct deposit from lyft for $150. usually I cash out all my earnings Monday evening for the week before which I did and had not seen this amount available. At this point Im for sure not going to contact Lyft lol.
> 
> I have a 4.9 rating and over 700 rides given. Never had a sign on bonus and haven't had any referrals.
> 
> anyone else randomly receive this ?


Did you make a surprisingly larger than usual sum on Lyft?

If you go over a certain number, Lyft usually pays in 2 deposits (simultaneously or close enough to it) ....and one of them is usually $150-something for some bizarre reason


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Did you make a surprisingly larger than usual sum on Lyft?
> 
> If you go over a certain number, Lyft usually pays in 2 deposits (simultaneously or close enough to it) ....and one of them is usually $150-something for some bizarre reason


Or it's your settlement money


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I also received a random bonus on last week's pay, although it was only $9.86. 

I looked back through each day and it appeared as a line item for Sunday's earnings.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Jmarsbeats said:


> I dont know what I did to get the bonus money but suddenly I got a direct deposit from lyft for $150. usually I cash out all my earnings Monday evening for the week before which I did and had not seen this amount available. At this point Im for sure not going to contact Lyft lol.
> 
> I have a 4.9 rating and over 700 rides given. Never had a sign on bonus and haven't had any referrals.
> 
> anyone else randomly receive this ?


Cleaning fee?


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> Cleaning fee?


Agreed - Someone fessed up and didn't tell you they messed up your car... 
Get gloves, cleaner, and scrub it now before it smells!!!!


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

I won't tell Lyft if you split it 60/40 with me. (I'll even take the 40)


----------



## kk21912003 (May 5, 2017)

Found it, keep it


----------



## adlotw (Jun 13, 2017)

I didnt drive for lyft last week and they sent me $5


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Maybe it's a bad ass tip?


----------



## bedouin (Dec 22, 2015)

Jmarsbeats said:


> I dont know what I did to get the bonus money but suddenly I got a direct deposit from lyft for $150. usually I cash out all my earnings Monday evening for the week before which I did and had not seen this amount available. At this point Im for sure not going to contact Lyft lol.
> 
> I have a 4.9 rating and over 700 rides given. Never had a sign on bonus and haven't had any referrals.
> 
> anyone else randomly receive this ?


Most likely you completed a bonus you were eligible for, and didn't realize it.


----------



## Jmarsbeats (Dec 9, 2016)

Lol thanks for all the replies but I never figured it out and lol spent it on my kids!!


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Jmarsbeats said:


> Lol thanks for all the replies but I never figured it out and lol spent it on my kids!!


Did you sanitize your car?


----------



## Jmarsbeats (Dec 9, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> Did you sanitize your car?


Every night after I drive! Lysol untop of Lysol


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Jmarsbeats said:


> I dont know what I did to get the bonus money but suddenly I got a direct deposit from lyft for $150. usually I cash out all my earnings Monday evening for the week before which I did and had not seen this amount available. At this point Im for sure not going to contact Lyft lol.
> 
> I have a 4.9 rating and over 700 rides given. Never had a sign on bonus and haven't had any referrals.
> 
> anyone else randomly receive this ?


They accidentally gave me a $50 bonus. Said it was a mistake but their so I can keep it.


----------



## Norbil (Aug 23, 2017)

Jmarsbeats said:


> I dont know what I did to get the bonus money but suddenly I got a direct deposit from lyft for $150. usually I cash out all my earnings Monday evening for the week before which I did and had not seen this amount available. At this point Im for sure not going to contact Lyft lol.
> 
> I have a 4.9 rating and over 700 rides given. Never had a sign on bonus and haven't had any referrals.
> 
> anyone else randomly receive this ?


You can check your bonus. It's likely the $150 Power Driver Bonus. They usually give the bonus before they deposit the amount every Tuesday.


----------

